# Sex in marrige



## walo (Dec 5, 2017)

Helo friends.
Tell me somthing about,what is the result of sex in periods.if i do sex with my hubby in my periods time..there is wrong something? Or it make infection in my body or my hubby body? If someone have experianced tell me something ..


----------



## David51 (Sep 12, 2017)

My wife no longer has period....but when we were young I didn’t care if she having her period or not....so what is your problem?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## walo (Dec 5, 2017)

David51 said:


> My wife no longer has period....but when we were young I didn’t care if she having her period or not....so what is your problem?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I just listen someone who tell me that she has infection in her vagina .so i m scared of it .and i told my hubby that dont sex in my periods time..and also i saw a vidio on youtube.that thay have too much bad in their bodies, in men and women.


----------



## why_amihere (Sep 26, 2017)

As long as you arent worried about STI's or pregnancy it is safe. You are no more likely to get an infection during your cycle than any other time:

everydayhealthDOTcom has some good articles concerning this, google them.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Bj week?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayDee7 (Sep 12, 2017)

There are other sex acts you could do with your husband if you do not want period sex. But, there is nothing wrong with period sex other than the potential messy sheets. Just lay a dark towel down or do it in the shower. It is not a big deal at all.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

walo said:


> Helo friends.
> Tell me somthing about,what is the result of sex in periods.if i do sex with my hubby in my periods time..there is wrong something? Or it make infection in my body or my hubby body? If someone have experianced tell me something ..


If you or your husband already has some kind of preexisting medical condition that creates a high risk for infection as a result of sexual intimacy, then you probably should speak to a doctor about this question.


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

It doesn't seem to cause any problems but we did wonder about it. As soon as her period was starting she would make love to me and then I would wait until it was more or less over before we did it again.


----------



## walo (Dec 5, 2017)

In my period days i feel more love and wants more romance and wants more sex with my hubby.


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

walo said:


> In my period days i feel more love and wants more romance and wants more sex with my hubby.


Good for you. Your hubby is a very lucky man.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

My wife and I have had sex thousands of times while she was on her period, and never experienced any problems at all.

Thousands? Let me think. Actually, I estimate approximately 1800 times.

There is (was) nothing dirty about her menstrual blood. She went through menopause starting in 2002.

Mary is a gifted girl, I gather, in that she has never in her life had any kind of vaginal infection.


----------



## SpicyGinger (Nov 18, 2017)

Having sex during your period will not lead to an infection. There are a lot of things that can cause vaginal infections. I've had sex a zillion times while on my period, and here I am. No infections.


----------

